# Nursing in Germany?



## rockclimber (Jan 21, 2016)

First time user here, so just want to thank everyone reading this.

I am in school for nursing right now and randomly thought about going out of the States for nursing. Is it hard to get a job as a nurse in Germany? (Particularly in the ER/Trauma units?)

In addition, are outdoor activities hard to come by? Skiing, Snowboarding, Rock Climbing, Etc? I want to continue my outdoor lifestyle but also would like to know the accessibility of these activities.

Thank you!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It is very difficult to get recognition anywhere in the EU for nursing (or most other medical professions). First of all you would need to have a very good command of the language, and generally you'd be required to re-train to some extent to local standards.

Given that you're a US citizen, you may want to look into possibly working for the US military overseas. There's lots in the news lately about the military hospital in Landstuhl, due to the release of those Americans from Iran, and maybe there's some possibility to work there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rockclimber (Jan 21, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> It is very difficult to get recognition anywhere in the EU for nursing (or most other medical professions). First of all you would need to have a very good command of the language, and generally you'd be required to re-train to some extent to local standards.
> 
> Given that you're a US citizen, you may want to look into possibly working for the US military overseas. There's lots in the news lately about the military hospital in Landstuhl, due to the release of those Americans from Iran, and maybe there's some possibility to work there.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thank you so much for the prompt response.

I will look into that.

What about having teaching credentials assuming that one has all the certifications and a degree? is that hard to come by and are wages average/above average?

Your the best Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Again, US teaching credentials won't do you much good in Germany or anywhere else in the EU - except maybe in a private school or (again) through the US foreign service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rockclimber (Jan 21, 2016)

k thanks. 

cheers bud


----------



## lisandrorv (Aug 10, 2016)

*Nursing in Germany*

It is not that difficult to get recognition as a Nurse in Germany. With a good German command (at least a "Real" b2 minimum for working in hospitals or B1 if you work in a Nursing home), at least 3 years of nursing school and experience, with a good paper work organization it is not that hard to get recognition.

However, first of all German is vital for nursing here. 

Best lucks,

Lisandro


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a shortage of nurses in Germany (and most of the EU).
However, it is also not a well-paid profession. Expensive outdoor activities like Skiing, Snowboarding, etc. would be difficult on that salary!


----------

